

Brad Feld: Great entrepreneurs are totally obsessed with the product - cwan
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/05/my-obsession-with-the-product.html

======
olalonde
Reminds me of his Mixergy interview <http://mixergy.com/brad-feld-interview/>.
He's the kind of VC I'd like to do business with.

------
kadavy
Product is great, but I think distribution is waaay overlooked in the startup
world.

------
davidw
I submitted this yesterday and it got [dead]ed. Weird.

~~~
mcav
It's like the App Store. Things get disapproved occasionally for unknown
reasons. Like the App Store, most posts make it through, but some submissions
are rejected while other similar submissions do not.

~~~
davidw
I think I may have accidentally left some extra URL junk on the end, from my
feed reader, but that's the only thing I could think of. I tried resubmitting
it without that and it seemed ok, but then I got rid of it, thinking that if
indeed it irked the powers that be, best to not insist.

